# sending boxes to australia



## petele58 (Sep 1, 2010)

hi,
can anyone tell me the cheapest, safest and most reliable way of sending a few boxes to australia?
thanks
Pete


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

petele58 said:


> hi,
> can anyone tell me the cheapest, safest and most reliable way of sending a few boxes to australia?
> thanks
> Pete


I was going to use emirates cargo, I have heard they are reasonable.
Just been to busy to do it.


----------



## petele58 (Sep 1, 2010)

stewart said:


> I was going to use emirates cargo, I have heard they are reasonable.
> Just been to busy to do it.


thanks for the tip Stewart


----------

